# Ripple Vodka: A Vodka with an Ocean Cleaning cause



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

The guys behind Ripple Vodka reached out to us recently, seem like good guys, and the ocean-cleaning cause initiative seems authentic.










Here is their Indiegogo campaign video:





Unfortunately the lowest campaign level available to get the opportunity to taste the new vodka is $150.

Here is their IGG Campaign

Their ocean-cleaning cause partner, Clear Blue Sea, is working on something they call FRED (Floating Robot for Eliminating Debris).

Normally wouldn't post information about a crowdfunding campaign, but it does have to do with food/drinks, and I'm genuinely curious as to what people's opinions are about the campaign.

Any advice for the campaign creators?


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Just learned the following: 
All pledges of ‘VIP Supporter’ (the $20 pledge) also receive a 50% off voucher.


----------

